# Can I use my Gaboon Viper as a bondage whip?



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Me and my fly girl think this would be wicked. We're well up for it. We don't want to hurt the animal tho. That would be wack.

Thoughts?


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

:notworthy: Legend:notworthy:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I guess you could,might be a pretty short session though.


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2009)

*Ouch* Springs to mind, or rather, *OH F**K*


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

I should clarify.

I would be balling the head end tightly in my fist, so she wouldn't get 'the wrong end of the stick', as it were.


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

:whip::bash:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

No, hold it by the tail!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

MarkB said:


> I should clarify.
> 
> I would be balling the head end tightly in my fist, so she wouldn't get 'the wrong end of the stick', as it were.


Would you like to borrow my large shovel your not digging this hole of yours deep enough! :whistling2:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh go on then, you've convinced me. You naughty boy.

Rainbow bright, is that smiley using a milksnake? Another good suggestion, thanks!


----------



## rainbowbrite (Apr 10, 2009)

If you had a rattle snake you could of always use it as anal beads, but as you dont why not use your gecko as a butt plug, if that kind of thing floats your boat!


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

I find that if you wrap it in sellotape it makes it into one of those sticky snake things that slide down the wall when u throw it...........

Just an observation!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

This is all very helpful. Cheers.

I think my Gaboon Viper is actually really looking forward to it. He keeps nuzzling the glass wanting to come out. :flrt:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

MarkB said:


> This is all very helpful. Cheers.
> 
> I think my Gaboon Viper is actually really looking forward to it. He keeps nuzzling the glass wanting to come out. :flrt:


Glad I could be of help...if you need any instructions regarding your tortoise ashtray...do yell!!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

After we've had kinky sex with snakes lets go give some Berettas blowjobs and let 'em blow their load!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a strict anti-gun policy, sorry!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

while we are on the subject of alternative uses for gaboon vipers i have just snapped the fan belt on my car and dont have a spare pair of tights for a temp repair!! Would your viper be flexible enough for this purpose and if so can i borrow him after the sex games if you dont mind?? :whistling2:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll have to ask him first. Hang on.

He says that'll be fine but can he have a bath first?


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

MarkB said:


> I'll have to ask him first. Hang on.
> 
> He says that'll be fine but can he have a bath first?


Ah yea D u dont want a sticky fan belt it'll play havoc with ya drive shaft or something...have you thought of using a garter snake they have that added flexibility...i often keep one in my bag for such emergencies!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

MarkB said:


> I'll have to ask him first. Hang on.
> 
> He says that'll be fine but can he have a bath first?


I could give him a quick blast with the windscreen washers if thats ok before he gets to work??


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> I could give him a quick blast with the windscreen washers if thats ok before he gets to work??


Yeah that sounds fine. Tbh I don't even know why he asked that, strange thing for him to say.


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

MarkB said:


> Yeah that sounds fine. Tbh I don't even know why he asked that, strange thing for him to say.


he has obviously heard that i have a strict code of cleanliness in my engine bay!! :whistling2:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> he has obviously heard that i have a strict code of cleanliness in my engine bay!! :whistling2:


You know what these 'animal' ppl are like...weird!


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> he has obviously heard that i have a strict code of cleanliness in my engine bay!! :whistling2:


Yeah but how does he know that? He's a Gaboon Viper!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

nikki_j said:


> Ah yea D u dont want a sticky fan belt it'll play havoc with ya drive shaft or something...have you thought of using a garter snake they have that added flexibility...i often keep one in my bag for such emergencies!


its a good idea but marks viper is such a jack of all trades i would hate to step on his non existant toes by employing another snake to do the job!


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

RALFERS08 said:


> its a good idea but marks viper is such a jack of all trades i would hate to step on his non existant toes by employing another snake to do the job!


Well I like to think my garter is quite useful so to save any competitiveness why not knot them both together...


Everybodys happy!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

MarkB said:


> Yeah but how does he know that? He's a Gaboon Viper!


so he's a psychic viper is that what you telling me now?? :gasp:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

nikki_j said:


> Well I like to think my garter is quite useful so to save any competitiveness why not knot them both together...
> 
> 
> Everybodys happy!


Bungee?


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

nikki_j said:


> Well I like to think my garter is quite useful so to save any competitiveness why not knot them both together...
> 
> 
> Everybodys happy!


nah sorry it just feels wrong i shall pass on the garter this time but thanks for the kind offer, hope he dont take it too bad and think im telling him to hiss off :whistling2:


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Loving these ideas people! Keep em comin'

Draven


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, I did it. Last night. My Gaboon Viper is just recovering now in his very useful box. Oh he enjoyed it, so did my fly girl. I'll do it again, fo sho.


----------



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

yer go for it...im sure you will be fine:lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

*walks into thread*

*walks right back out*


----------



## Benji-le3 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think if you do you should hold it by its tail ... no pain no gain right :whistling2:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

Quite right benji, thanks!


----------

